#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Υπόδειγμα συμβολαιογραφικού πληρεξούσιου για την παραλαβή των εγγυητικών επιστολών

## milt

Χρειάζεται πληρεξούσιο από συμβολαιογράφο για να παραλάβει άλλος την εγγυητική επιστολή από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΓΓΥΗΤΙΚΕΣ, το οποίο πληρεξούσιο ισχύει για 2 χρόνια, μετά απαιτείται απλή ανανέωση του ίδιου με δήλωση στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΓΓΥΗΤΙΚΈΣ και ισχύει για επιπλέον 3 χρόνια,μετά το πέρας των 5 χρόνων συνολικά απαιτείται νέο συμβολαιογραφικό πληρεξούσιο .

----------

